# The old basement porn Lab (xxx content)



## Lusker (Jan 11, 2013)

*Yes this will get your attention*

Old studio the produced pinup's and porn shots for magazines, as In 1969, Denmark released as the first country in the world pictorial pornography, among other things, should be seen in light of the fact that two years earlier in 1967 had released the pornographic literature. Porn release got Denmark internationally known for its liberalism.
Know this palce is slowly left to roth light is still on in some of the rooms but allot of stuff been damaged by the lack of heat....


----------



## PaulPowers (Jan 11, 2013)

BEWBS

The breasts are nice but I would have liked to see more of the building


----------



## MrDan (Jan 11, 2013)

^ +1 
Would be interesting to see more of the room or an external shot. But such an unusual find


----------



## UE-OMJ (Jan 11, 2013)

Thats different


----------



## steve2109 (Jan 11, 2013)

Interesting find, was it a few rooms or a whole building ? Thanks for sharing


----------



## Lusker (Jan 11, 2013)

Its like 10 different rooms filled with all kinds of gear for making and showing film.....It a basement so no external shots...this place is a time capsule hard to shoot ...


----------



## UrbanX (Jan 11, 2013)

Nicely done sir! Some lovely shots, cheers for sharing.


----------



## perjury saint (Jan 11, 2013)

*Ooer missus!! This is rather good...*


----------



## MrDan (Jan 11, 2013)

What's above it? I'm wondering why it's stayed like this lol.


----------



## flyboys90 (Jan 11, 2013)

Amazing,great photos! more please.


----------



## TeeJF (Jan 11, 2013)

That's different! Good one.


----------



## UEP-Wales (Jan 11, 2013)

I agree, some room shots would have been nice but I do like this one. Thank god its not what I expected it to be lol


----------



## explorer101 (Jan 11, 2013)

Nice pictures... would have been nice to see more of the building...as much as i love boobs haha


----------



## Derelict-UK (Jan 11, 2013)

Urbex-SW said:


> I agree, some room shots would have been nice but I do like this one. Thank god its not what I expected it to be lol



I was hoping it would be a little more seedy!! Looks amazing though. I echo the views to see more of the basement, did they have viewing booths?

There's a 'Taboo' Cinema in Birmingham. shifty business men go in, I am intrigued to what it looks like inside but can't bring myself to drum up the courage to go in lol, I'll stick to the internet (no pun intended!)


----------



## Ramsgatonian (Jan 11, 2013)

Hardly XXX is it?! 

Interesting find, though!


----------



## Ninja Kitten (Jan 11, 2013)

lurvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvee this!!! brilliant!


----------



## Lusker (Jan 11, 2013)

Ramsgatonian said:


> Hardly XXX is it?!
> 
> Interesting find, though!


 It was in the 60's 

Sorry i dont have allot more pictures worth posting from this


----------



## Sshhhh... (Jan 11, 2013)

How rude! Haha. Interesting report, good one


----------



## Sectionate (Jan 11, 2013)

Are people seriously asking for more building shots? I want more boobs...


----------



## Stussy (Jan 12, 2013)

Would love to see some more shots of all the filming equipment! Looks an excellent mooch! Great pics!


----------



## Ace5150 (Jan 16, 2013)

Derelict-UK said:


> I was hoping it would be a little more seedy!! Looks amazing though. I echo the views to see more of the basement, did they have viewing booths?
> 
> There's a 'Taboo' Cinema in Birmingham. shifty business men go in, I am intrigued to what it looks like inside but can't bring myself to drum up the courage to go in lol, I'll stick to the internet (no pun intended!)



Is that the one opposite the old bus station? If so, it has had a massive overhaul in the last 20 years. Now its all chrome and neon with East European pole dancers and Albanian bouncers making it quite clear that if you take any pics with your mobile phone, they will break both your arms.

Erm, so Im told.......


----------



## berni (Feb 9, 2013)

a great location, thx. do you have other pics from the studio equipment ? Please show us.


----------



## PROJ3CTM4YH3M (Feb 9, 2013)

Looks interesting and well preserved from the shots! Would like to see more from this place!


----------



## TranKmasT (Feb 9, 2013)

Any internal shots?



My Grandad has a lot of this stuff like this under his bed. 

Granny doesn't know!


----------

